
Ask HN: What solution do you use for sending transactional emails to your users? - manceraio
I always use Mailgun + Laravel Notification system. I write the email templates with Markdown or Blade.<p>How do you implement your transactional email system if you use other languages&#x2F;frameworks?
======
mtmail
[https://postmarkapp.com/](https://postmarkapp.com/) who do only transactional
emails and there's no free plan. The account isn't even complete setup until
you've send an email via their API and a customer service person has reviewed
your setup. It's extra steps but we found their delivery rates better than
sendgrid/mailgun in the past. We have the email templates in our Ruby
framework (Rails) with some inline CSS (based on
[https://github.com/mailgun/transactional-email-
templates](https://github.com/mailgun/transactional-email-templates)).

------
samna
We use AWS SES via the
[https://www.sendwithses.com/](https://www.sendwithses.com/) wrapper.

